# HD/SD Switching – 211 bug or hardware problem?



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I need some advice; I am not sure if there is a 211 bug or if I am having some hardware problems related to SD output.

I am using the component video output of the 921 to connect to my TV for HD programming and I am using the RCA output of the 921 to connect to my TV for SD programming. Since the install of 211 I am having problems related to SD. 

Problem 1: I have reported this as a bug. Prior to 211 you could hit SD/HD followed by Page-up to switch to HD mode and SD/HD followed by Page-down to switch to SD mode. This functionality began with the 6000 and allowed for macros to reliably switch between the 2 modes in the absence of discrete codes. This functionality is lost with the 211 load.

Problem 2: When I go into the System Setup, Display Options and switch from 1080i to 480i, the 921 LED will show that it is in SD mode but my display (using the component video) turns distorted, kind-of a red color. When I switch my TV to the RCA connectors the screen is blank. If I next hit the SD/HD button, the 921 switches back to HD mode and the component video connection is OK. This leads me to problem number 3.

Problem 3: When I am in HD mode and hit the SD/HD button the 921 LED will show that it is in SD mode and the component video connection to my TV turns into a black screen (expected). I switch my TV to the RCA connectors and the video is black and white, no color at all. I have found no way to watch the 921 in SD mode in other than black and white.

Are others seeing problem 2 and 3 described above? Do I have a hardware issue or is this software related. The problem did not start until the 211 load.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a similar set up. I use DVI for HD and s-video for SD. I have not had any of those issues. I use a camilian all 4 one remote currently and I'm probably going to get a Harmony in the near future. The "input button" in Sat mode on my camilian controls the SD/HD output switching on the 921. When I'm watching SD the yellow light on the receiver is on, when I want to watch HD, I change the TV to input 5 (the DVI input) and then hit the input button ( SD/HD) on the camilian, the blue light comes on and the picture pops up. I have noticed when switching back to SD, since 211, that it is slower giving me a picture, the yellow light comes on but it's 2-3 sec before the picture pops up. I've also noticed when switching to HD, sometimes I have to do it twice to get it to take. The blue light comes on but no picture pops up, I have to go back to SD and then back again to HD and it then it takes, this doesn't happen very often though. The only real problem I'm having is remembering to shut the 921 down in HD mode keeping me from having to set it back to 1080i the next day. You're problem could be hardware related.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Isn't the page up/down functionality an 811 capability and not a 921? Hadn't heard anyone talk about this being available on the 921.


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> Isn't the page up/down functionality an 811 capability and not a 921? Hadn't heard anyone talk about this being available on the 921.


The 921 for me anyway, has aways worked by just pushing the HD/SD button. No page up or down needed. I believe in the real early stages of the 921, what you described was the case but was changed in an early software update. Some where around 50 software updated ago  .

Also since 211 was uploaded I have had some strange display related issues myself. HD/SD button wouldn't work at all. Bottom left key on the remote wouldn't cycle through Aspect Ratio's. I finally took care of this problem by doing a power cord reboot. Have been having issues also with the stop button not functioning when watching a pre-recorded event. Have had to go to another channel to have it stop. Oh, Yes, this is intermittant issue. Sometime it functions normally. No ryme or reason
Don


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

anderdea said:


> The 921 for me anyway, has aways worked by just pushing the HD/SD button. No page up or down needed.


Yep, no issue with just the hd/sd button working just fine to switch between HD connection and SD connection. Just thought the page up/down stuff was a feature added recently to the 811 to cycle through output resolutions and has never been available on the 921 to my knowledge.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Since L211 the SD/HD select on my 921(#2) fails every few hours. A power button reset gets it functional again for a variable few hours, after which it’s again broken. This is irregardless of other activity, occurring even with the unit in standby and no background timers operating. :eek2: Again, this is a new found behavior only since L211.  E* is (supposedly) sending another replacement 921(#3). :grin: Gee – I wonder how it will function after it’s forced to ingest the L211 down-LOAD??? :nono:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I find instead of rebooting everytime, I just use the menu and change the output from there. I do a daily reboot at night so it fixes it then.


----------



## steveo (Jan 31, 2004)

AVJohnnie said:


> Since L211 the SD/HD select on my 921(#2) fails every few hours. A power button reset gets it functional again for a variable few hours, after which it's again broken. This is irregardless of other activity, occurring even with the unit in standby and no background timers operating. :eek2: Again, this is a new found behavior only since L211.  E* is (supposedly) sending another replacement 921(#3). :grin: Gee - I wonder how it will function after it's forced to ingest the L211 down-LOAD??? :nono:


I am also seeing issues with the SD/HD button not responding since the L211 upgrade. I have also experienced the recording function not responding (will not stop recording) to the remote, and also the format function on the remote not responding. These all appear to be intermitttent and are remedied by a 10 second power button reboot. I also experienced an "error 692", "Program for this timer is blacked out, not available or no longer authorized." This showed up while trying to record TNT-HD using a timer. I called Dish on Saturday and talked to an advanced CSR to report the above issues, they had not yet heard of the issues and error 692 was not on their list of error codes. They said they would forward the info onto engineering.

Model ID.......: DishDVR 921
Boot Version..: 120B
Flash Version.: F051
SW Version....: L211HECD-N


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

steveo said:


> I called Dish on Saturday and talked to an advanced CSR to report the above issues, they had not yet heard of the issues and error 692 was not on their list of error codes. They said they would forward the info onto engineering.:


That's the standard E* tech support response&#8230; "No, no&#8230; We haven't received any calls about that problem&#8230; :grin:" Yeah, right&#8230; Seems like L211 is causing more headaches than cures. :sure: Wonder when L212 (or L-whatever) will hit? Be afraid - be very afraid&#8230; :eek2:


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

HotRod19579 said:


> Problem 2: When I go into the System Setup, Display Options and switch from 1080i to 480i, the 921 LED will show that it is in SD mode but my display (using the component video) turns distorted, kind-of a red color. When I switch my TV to the RCA connectors the screen is blank. If I next hit the SD/HD button, the 921 switches back to HD mode and the component video connection is OK. This leads me to problem number 3.
> 
> Problem 3: When I am in HD mode and hit the SD/HD button the 921 LED will show that it is in SD mode and the component video connection to my TV turns into a black screen (expected). I switch my TV to the RCA connectors and the video is black and white, no color at all. I have found no way to watch the 921 in SD mode in other than black and white.
> 
> Are others seeing problem 2 and 3 described above? Do I have a hardware issue or is this software related. The problem did not start until the 211 load.


I've had my 921 for two fun-filled weeks.

Right out of the box, it had a B/W S/D display.

Somehow or other, it fixed itself. For a few days I had color on my S/D and RF.

Today, my S/D goes back to B/W. I installed a new OTA antenna and reset all my locals. I also removed the DVI, S-Video and RCA jacks to get to the antenna in. Well, guess what?

I'm back to Black and White S/D.

Tech support said there's a known issue with the Aux RCA input, but, of course, they knew nothing about this bug.

HELP!!!!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

tunagimp said:


> I've had my 921 for two fun-filled weeks.
> 
> Right out of the box, it had a B/W S/D display.
> 
> ...


Wonder if you got the one I had to RMA about a month or so ago... What you describe is exactly what it started doing (after working fine for five months.)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tunagimp said:


> I've had my 921 for two fun-filled weeks.
> 
> Right out of the box, it had a B/W S/D display.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you need to talk to the 921 support team about getting your 921 swapped out for another one. Sounds like a internal hardware connection problem to me, ie solder joint failed.


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input.

I kinda figured that was what was wrong, but after my troubles with my 721, I was sort of hoping the 921 would be better. I know, I know.

I am making one other change which I recommend to any purchaser of E* equipment.

I purchased (at considerable expense) an Industrial Strength Wire Rack with Giant Rubber Casters. Now, when the inevitable breakdown happens, I simply roll my Giant Rack of E* Junk out of the way to remove/replace/reattach the next one. Fear not, Metro Shelving now comes in 12 "Designer Colors."

Sigh...


----------

